# شاهد صناعة شاحنات رينو 2009



## qassam2004 (10 يناير 2010)

اليكم هذا الرابط الذي يوضح كيفية صناعة أجمل شاحنة رأيتها في حياتي 
وهي شاحنة رينو 
Renault Premium 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6ua6p_presentation-renaulttrucks-blainvil_auto


دعواتكم ...........................


----------



## سمير شربك (10 يناير 2010)

يمكنك وضع الرابط على موقع آخر وشكرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 يناير 2010)

أهلا بك أخي qassam2004
والعرض جميل وان كان سريعا ، ولكنه يعطي لمحة سريعة عن درجة الاتمتة التي وصلت اليها صناعة السيارات ، وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك المفيدة .


----------

